# How do I fix "invalid key length?"



## ebolag4 (Nov 28, 2001)

I just purchased OS X for my G4 and it works beautifully. I also have an iMac that does not have enough memory to run X, but I want to upgrade to the 9.2 that was included in my OS X package.

When I try to install, whether I clean install or not, the installer says it encounters a problem it cannot fix. It says that the "Upgradable Items" folder cannot be changed. 

I booted from the CD and tried to run disk first aid, and it says it cannot repair the disk. The error it encounters is "invalid key length, 4,235"

Please help, there is nothing on the Apple Web site for this, and I really don't want to call Apple Care, because I usually know more about my mac than they do.

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## twyg (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm assuming you're running the disk utility on the HD, and then receiving this error. But if the HD is formatted, how is there an upgradable items folder on the HD? 

I'm definately confused. Could you list off the steps you're taking?

i.e, you formatted, but 9.0 on, and then 9.1, and now are trying the 9.2 disk

Also, are these all on factory CD's, or homegrown? (I'm not trying to get you flamed for making a copy either, I have legitimate copies here at work.)


----------



## ebolag4 (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm using the factory CD on an iMac that has not been enhanced in any way other than adding 32 MB RAM when it was brand new.

The iMac is a 333MHz machine with a 6 GB HD.

It currently has system 9.1 on it.

The steps I've taken as far as installing:

1. I tried installing directly from the CD while booted from the hard drive, and got an error that there were problems the installer could not fix, cannot change upgradable items folder.

2. I booted from the factory 9.2 disk, ran the installer and got the same error.

3. I tried running the disk utility on the 9.2 disk, and that's when it encountered the "invalid key length" problem.

I think I might try running my AppleCare CD with TechTool and see if it comes up with a problem. I might also try running the 9.2 installer on my iMac at work that has identical hardware and system software.

Thanks again for the help,


----------

